# Windows Server 2016 für virtuelle Desktop´s



## CryHardStyLe (27. November 2017)

*Windows Server 2016 für virtuelle Desktop´s*

Hallo,

ich habe mal einige Fragen, da ich durch das Lizenzprozedere von Microsoft gerade nicht durchsteige...

- Wenn ich auf einem PC Windows Server 2016 installiere, benötige ich für jeden virtuellen Deskop eine User CAL. Richtig?
- Was für eine Version von Windows Server 2016 benötige ich bei 6 Clients, denen ich jeweils einen eigenen virtuellen Desktop zur Verfügung stellen will? Windows Server 2016 Standard? 
- Ist die Anzahl der virtuellen Deskop´s, die ich zur Verfügung stellen kann, irgendwie begrenzt? ( unabhängig von den User CAL´s? ) 

Hoffe jemand kann Licht ins Dunkel bringen 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## uka (28. November 2017)

*AW: Windows Server 2016 für virtuelle Desktop´s*

Wenn du 6 User hast, brauchst du 6 User-Cal, egal ob 1 oder 50 Server. Die Serverlizensierung bei 2016 wird dann mit virtuellen Desktops schon spannender. 

Stellst du die Desktops mit Hyper-V-Isolierung zur Verfügung oder ohne? Mit brauchst du ab 2 Desktops zwangsläufig die Datacenter-Variante des Servers. Auch werden Datacenter/Standard mit Version 2016 nach Kernen bezahlt. 

Isolierung = virtuelle Hardware wird "emuliert", VM ist komplett vom Host getrennt
ohne Isolierung = Windows Container (also noch verzahnt mit dem Host), nur Windows Gast-System

In deinem Beispiel:
*Du willst 6 "vollwertige" VM's: Datacenter oder mehrere Standard Versionen*

Wenn du Beispielsweise sagst, du brauchst 6 "vollwertige" VMs und dein Hardware-Server hat 2 Prozessoren mit je 4 Kernen, brauchst du eine 16-Kern Datacenter Lizenz (Basispakete sind 16 oder 24 Kerne, danach geht es mit Zusatzpaketen von 2,4 oder 16 Kernen weiter). Oder 3x Standard = 3x16 Standard Basispakete. 

ODER

*Dir reichen 6 Windows-VM's: Standard*
Wenn du nur 6 Windows-VM's willst reicht ein 16er Basispaket für Standard.

Gruß

Anmerkung: Alles was ich hier schreibe setzt Hyper-V voraus, willst du andere Software auf dem Windows installieren und damit die Virtualisierung lösen, gilt jede VM als "vollwertig" und ist entsprechend teuer zu Lizenzieren.


----------

